# قائمة ترشيح النور والحرية والعدالة للجنة المائة



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

*
السبت,24 مارس , 2012 -15:40 00

حصل 'اليوم السابع' على نسخة من الورقة التى يتم تداولها بين حزبى الحرية والعدالة – الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والنور السلفى حول أسماء الـ 50 شخصية التى سيتم اختيارها من خارج البرلمان.

وتضم قائمة الأسماء 'الأساسية' المرشحة: ممدوح الولى نقيب الصحفيين - الفقيه الدستورى عاطف البنا - الدكتور نصر فريد واصل - الكاتب معتز بالله عبد الفتاح - عبد الغفار شكر - أحمد السيد النجار - أحمد حراراة - منى مكرم عبيد - الشاعر فاروق جويدة - المستشار حسام الغريانى - الدكتور محمد أبو الغار - الفنان أشرف عبد الغفور - عبد العزيز عبد الشافى - رفيق صومائيل - السيد البدوى - محمد شريف - عبد الرحمن عبد الحميد البر - حسين حامد - أيمن على السيد أحمد - أحمد أيمن فؤاد المراكبى - حسن محمد عبد العزيز لاشين - جمال محمد أحمد نواره - محمد ماجد عباس خلوصى - محمد عبد الجواد محمود - سامح عاشور.

كما تضم القائمة:  الفنانة نادية مصطفى - محمد عمارة - عبد الفتاح عبد التواب خطاب - شريف عبد العظيم  - عبد الله على سالم قنديل - أحمد محمد خليفة - إبراهيم محمود العربى - محمد فتحى رفاعة الطهطاوى - نبيل مرهم - على عوض محمد صالح - فاطمة محمود أبو زيد - يحى راغب الدكرورى - معبد الجارحى - محمد سعد عبد الكريم جاويش - محمد يسرى ابراهيم - بسام السيد حسنين متولى -ماجد محمود كامل شبيطة - نادر محمود عبد السلام بكار - عماد حسين حسن عبد الله - ممدوح عبد الهادى عفيفى شاهين - عادل عبد الحميد عبد الله - عبد الهادى القصبى - مجدى شنودة - مصطفى كامل السيد. 

ثلاث أقباط ... أحدهم أخوانى .... وامرأتان 
وشكر الله سعيكم*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 مارس 2012)

هو فى الواقع 3 اقباط بعد اضافه منى مكرم عبيد
رفيق صمؤيل هو رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس الحزب بتاع الحريه و العداله
لكن معرفش مين هو مجدى شنوده حد يعرفه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 مارس 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> هو فى الواقع 3 اقباط بعد اضافه منى مكرم عبيد
> رفيق صمؤيل هو رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس الحزب بتاع الحريه و العداله
> لكن معرفش مين هو مجدى شنوده حد يعرفه​



*تم التعديل .... شكرا لتوضيحك*


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> هو فى الواقع 3 اقباط بعد اضافه منى مكرم عبيد
> رفيق صمؤيل هو رفيق حبيب نائب رئيس الحزب بتاع الحريه و العداله
> لكن معرفش مين هو مجدى شنوده حد يعرفه​


*هو كان محامى مثلث الرحمات البابا شنوده 
*​


----------



## BITAR (24 مارس 2012)

> *الفنان أشرف عبد الغفور*
> *الشاعر فاروق جويدة*
> *عبد العزيز عبد الشافى *
> *الفنانة نادية مصطفى*
> ...


*دستور يا سيادنا
عند دخول بيت اى غريب نهتف بأعلى صوت ونقول
دستووووووووووووووووووور يا سيادنا
وعجبى عليكى يا مصر
لما الاشكال دى تعمل دستور
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 مارس 2012)

كلهم فعلا أكفاء للدستور
عجبنى عمرو اديب عندما أقترح
ترشيح *شيكابالا* فى أحد برامجه


----------



## نصر 29 (25 مارس 2012)

فين مصطفى الفقى و محمد نور فرحات و محمد حسنين هيكل و محمد الجوادى     :shutup22:


----------



## grges monir (25 مارس 2012)

نصر 29 قال:


> فين مصطفى الفقى و محمد نور فرحات و محمد حسنين هيكل و محمد الجوادى     :shutup22:


قول انت بقى فين دول من الدستور
فعلا مهزلة سياسية ما يحدث


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*فين الدكتور الدكتور كمال أبو المجد
فين الدكتور الدكتور يحيى الجمل

الأخوان والسلفيين يتعاملون فى الأمر بغباء بشع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*قائمة لجنة المائة كما أقرها الأخوان والسلفيين
أولا نواب من مجلس الشعب

1- الدكتور الكتاتنى
2- المستشار الخضيرى 
3- عصمت السادات 
4- محمود السقا 
5- الدكتور البلتاجى 
6- عبد العليم داوود 
7- عصام سلطان
8- حسين إبراهيم 
9- يسرى هانئ 
10- أشرف ثابت
11- الشوبكى 
12- فريد إسماعيل
13- عصام العريان 
14- طلعت سعد 
15- أسامة ياسين 
16- شعبان عبد العليم
17- وحيد عبد المجيد
18- صبحى صالح
19- عباس مخيمر
20- هدى أنور
21- صلاح فايد
22- ويونس زكى
23- وليد عبد الأول
24- عمرو حمزاوى
25- أحمد دياب
26- عادل العزازى
27- خالد محمود الأزهرى
28- أحمد عبد الرحمن
29- سليمان صالح
30- محمد شكرى
31- هانى صديق
32- زياد بهاء الدين
33- سعد عبود 
34- مارجريت عازر
35- محمد منصور
36- أحمد سعيد 
37- طارق الدسوقى.

 ثانيا: من نواب مجلس الشورى
38- أحمد فهمى
39- فتح الباب
40- طارق سهرى
41- محمد طوسون
42- سوزان سعد
43- محمد طلعت
44- موسى على
45- طاهر عبد المحسن
46- عز الدين علام
47- حسن إسماعيل
48- عبد السلام راغب
49- ماهر حزيمة 
50- إيهاب الخراط 

ثالثا: الشخصيات العامة وممثلى الهيئات

51- نصر واصل 
52- محمد عمارة 
53- الغريانى 
54- فاروق جويدة
55- محمد الطهطاوى
56- سامح عاشور
57- معتز بالله عبد الفتاح
58- على عوض
59- عاطف البنا
60- محمد أبو الغار 
61- ممدوح شاهين
62- نادر بكار
63- السيد البدوى
64- اللواء عماد حسين
65- د.محمد شريف
66- عادل عبد الحميد 
67- حسين حامد 
68- إبراهيم العربى
69- يحيى الدكرورى
70- جمال نوارة
71- عبد الهادى القصبى
72- ممدوح الولى 
73- بسام متولى
74- أيمن على 
75- أحمد النجار
76- أحمد خليفة
77- المهندس محمد ماجد
78- عبد الله قنديل
79- ماجد ممدوح
80- محمد جاويش
81- عبد الفتاح خطاب
82- أحمد المراكبى
83- عبد العزيز عبد الشافى
84- نادية مصطفى
85- معبد الجارحى
86- فاطمة أبو زيد
87- عبد الغفار شكر
88- شريف عبد العظيم
89- محمد عبد الجواد
90- أشرف عبد الغفور
91- مصطفى كامل
92- منى مكرم عبيد 
93- مجدى شنودة 
94- رفيق حبيب 
95- أحمد حرارة 
96- محمد يسرى 
97- عبد الرحمن البر 
98- حسن لاشين

ناقص 2 مش عارف اساميهم
وفيه 85 عضو مش عارف هما مين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*أعلن النائب باسم كامل، عضو الهيئة العليا بالحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى عن انسحاب كل من الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس الحزب والدكتور بهاء زياد الدين رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب بمجلس الشعب والنائب الدكتور إيهاب الخراط، عضو مجلس الشورى من الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور المعروفة بلجنة الـ100.

وقال كامل فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الانسحاب يأتى اعتراضا على ضعف تمثيل كل من المرأة والأقباط وشباب الثورة داخل التأسيسية، وإقصاء عدد من الشخصيات والرموز البارزة فى عدد من المجالات وعدم تعبير الجمعية عن كافه القوى الشعبية بالمجتمع، عوضاً عن الافتقاد إلى معايير حقيقة فى اختيار الـ50 شخصية من خارج المجلس لتأتى معبره طوائف المجتمع.
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2012)

كثير من المرشحين انسحبوا وهذا قرار صائب لا بد من الضغط على  هذه اللجنة للعودة الى الحق وتمثيل جميع طوائف الشعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

*مش عارفه انا ازاى ينسوا يحطوا اسمى !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش عارفه انا ازاى ينسوا يحطوا اسمى !!*



*متنفعيش ..... عايزين فيفى عبده !!!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *متنفعيش ..... عايزين فيفى عبده !!!!*



*ههههههههههه عليهم وع الشيخ البلكيمى بقى هو اللى يقدر يفيدهم ف الحاجات دى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههه عليهم وع الشيخ البلكيمى بقى هو اللى يقدر يفيدهم ف الحاجات دى*



*عندك اعتراض .... ؟؟؟؟ هايكسب رغم أنفه .... وأنفك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عندك اعتراض .... ؟؟؟؟ هايكسب رغم أنفه .... وأنفك*



*اللهم لا اعتراض يا استاذى :love34:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> * مصطفى كامل السيد. *


*ده الملحن ؟؟؟*
*وألا تشابه أسماء ؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ده الملحن ؟؟؟*
> *وألا تشابه أسماء ؟*



*مش عارفين .... حد يعرف حد منهم ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مش عارفين .... حد يعرف حد منهم ؟؟؟*


*أيوة فيه أسماء أعرفها ...*
*لكن ( نادية مصطفى ) المطربة بتاعة سلامات سلامات ..ودى اول وآخر أغنية ليها ..ماهى سلامات بقى ..*
*وكابتن زيزو مدرب التعادلات الشهير بالأهلى وأشهر رأس حربة مكسور فى مصر فى السبيعنيات ( )*
*لو مصطفى كامل الملحن فــــ ........*
*الأحسن حد يندهه لى ( الولة رومة ) من على قهوة سيدى بشر ...*
*هو بيعرف يعملها أحسن منى (!!)*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

*اعتقد المقصود مصطفى كامل السيد  أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*الأمور مش واضحة ... والمفروض يقدموا لنا السيرة الذاتية لهؤلاء البشر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأمور مش واضحة ... والمفروض يقدموا لنا السيرة الذاتية لهؤلاء البشر*



*مشوفتش وش الكتاتنى قلب ازاى لما كذا عضو طلبوا منه الطلب ده 
حسيته هيقوم يجرى وراهم بالعصايا او هيحرمهم من اعمال السنه هههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

ياسلام عليكى يا أستاذة ...ياريت صورة بطاقته بالمرة ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياسلام عليكى يا أستاذة ...ياريت صورة بطاقته بالمرة ...



*اسككككت مش اتنشلت منه ف الاتوبيس :ranting:ههههههه
استنى بقى اما يطلع بدل فاقد :love34:*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*1-	محمد سعد توفيق مصطفى الكتاتنى: حاصل على بكالوريوس العلوم 1974م، والماجستير فى العلوم 1979م، ودكتوراه فى العلوم 1984م. 
2-	حسين محمد إبراهيم حسين: مجهول الهوية
3-	أحمد فهمى احمد: أستاذ بكلية الصيدلة بجامعة الزقازيق منذ 
4-	سوزان سعد زغلول حسن: دكتور باحث بالمعهد القومى لعلوم البحار والمصايد بالسويس
5-	السيد موسى على موسى حزين: مجهول الهوية
6-	عز الدين عبد الوهاب علام: أستاذ الفقه المقارن بجامعة أم درمان الإسلامية وإمام وخطيب المركز الإسلامى بإسبانيا
7-	محمد طلعت على خشبة: يعمل أستاذ طب الأطفال بجامعة المنصورة.
8-	صبحى صالح موسى أبو عاصى: محامى بالنقض والإدارية العليا
9-	أسامة ياسين عبد الوهاب: استشارى طب أطفال
10-	عباس محمد محمد مخيمر: خريج الكلية الحربية 1969 سلاح المدرعات
11-	يسرى محمد هانئ: أستاذ ورئيس قسم الدعوة والثقافة الإسلامية كلية أصول الدين والدعوة جامعة الأزهر بالمنصورة
12-	عصام الدين محمد حسين العريان: طبيب 
13-	خالد محمد محمد الأزهرى: معهد فنى كيماوى 1987، ليسانس حقوق 2002م.
14-	طارق الدسوقى عبد الجليل: أستاذ مساعد طب الأطفال بكلية الطب جامعة المنصورة.
15-	سليمان سالم صالح سالم: رئيس قسم الصحافة بكلية الإعلام جامعة القاهرة 
16-	فريد إسماعيل عبد الحليم: بكالوريوس العلوم الصيدلية 1980 
17-	ماهر أحمد محمد حزيمة: دبلوم المدارس الثانوى الصناعية عام 1980 م ثم بكالوريوس تجارة شعبة محاسبة مالية عام 2005 جامعة القاهرة
18-	محمد إبراهيم البلتاجى: تخرج من كلية طب الأزهر 1987, وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه 2001 وعين مدرسًا بالقسم عام 2001 .
19-	الدكتور أشرف ثابت: مجهول
20-	الشيخ الدكتور يونس مخيون: طبيب أسنان بمدينة أبوحمص
21-	وحيد عبدالمجيد: رئيس مركز الأهرام للترجمة والنشر ونائب مدير مركز الدراسات السياسية والإستراتيجية بالأهرام. حاصل على دكتوراة الفلسفة فى العلوم السياسية من جامعة القاهرة 1992.
22-	عادل يوسف العزازى: حاصل على بكالوريوس الهندسة بجامعة الأزهر 
23-	الشيخ صلاح عبد المعبود: بكالوريوس هندسه ميكانيكية
24-	حسن عمر: مجهول
25-	محمود عز العرب محمود السقا: دكتور بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة وعضو مجلس النقابة العامة للمحامين .
26-	عصام عبد الرحمن سلطان: محامى 
27-	مارجريت عازر عبد الملك: بكالوريوس تجارة وليسانس حقوق
28-	محمود رضا عبد العزيز محمد الخضيرى: محام, ونائب سابق لرئيس محكمة النقض المصرية 
29-	سعد عبود عبد الواحد قطب: مجهول
30-	محمد عبد العليم داود: صحفى بجريدة الوفد 

السير الذاتية لمرشحى التأسيسة من خارج البرلمان
1-	ممدوح الولى: بكالريوس الصحافة والنشر من كلية الإعلام بجامعة القاهرة عام 1979
2-	سامح عاشور: نقيب المحامين ـورئيس اتحاد المحامين العرب
3-	الدكتور عاطف البنا: فقيه دستوري، وأستاذ القانون الدستورى بجامعة القاهرة
4-	الشيخ نصر فريد محمد واصل: رئيس الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح ومفتى الديار المصرية السابق فى الفترة من ۱۱ نوفمبر ۱۹۹٦م وحتى عام ۲۰۰۲م
5-	الدكتور المعتز بالله عبد الفتاح: أستاذ العلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة وجامعة ميشجان الأمريكية
6-	عبد الغفار شكر: نائب رئيس مركز البحوث العربية والأفريقية بالقاهرة
7-	الدكتور أحمد السيد النجار: بكالوريوس الاقتصاد، كلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية
8-	د.أحمد محمد على .. الشهير بأحمد حرارة: طبيب أسنان 
9-	الشاعر فاروق جويدة: شاعر
10-	المستشار حسام الغريانى: رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، ورئيس محكمة النقض
11-	الدكتور محمد أبو الغار: أبرز الأطباء العرب، فى حقل " أمراض النساء
12-	أشرف عبد الغفور: دبلوم المعهد العالى للمسرح قسم تمثيل عام 1963.
13-	عبد العزيز عبد الشافى: " زيزو" لاعب كرة
14-	الدكتور السيد البدوى شحاتة: رجل أعمال, تخرج من كلية الصيدلة بجامعة الإسكندرية سنة 1973
15-	الدكتورة منى مكرم عبيد: أستاذ العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية
16-	الدكتور عبد الرحمن عبد الحميد أحمد البر: عميد لكلية أصول الدين بالمنصورة.
17-	المهندس محمد ماجد عباس خلوصى: نقيب المهندسين
18-	رفيق صموئيل حبيب: نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة ماجستير آداب تخصص علم نفس من كلية الآداب بجامعة عين شمس فى 1985، ثم درجة دكتوراه الفلسفة فى الآداب تخصص علم نفس اجتماعى 
19-	الدكتور محمد عمارة مصطفى عمارة: مؤلف ومحقق وعضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر القاهرة
20-	د. نادية محمود مصطفى: أستاذ العلاقات الدولية ورئيس قسم العلوم السياسية بكلية الاقتصاد والعلوم السياسية بجامعة القاهرة
21-	المهندس إبراهيم محمود العربى: رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة توشيبا العربى ورئيس الغرفة التجارية بالقاهرة. 
22-	محمد فتحى رفاعة الطهطاوى: المتحدث الرسمى باسم الأزهر 
23-	المستشار نبيل ميرهم: رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضو المجلس الملى 
24-	المستشار على عوض محمد صالح: نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا. 
25-	المستشار يحى راغب الدكرورى: نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس نادى قضاة مجلس الدولة .
26-	الدكتور معبد الجارحى: خبير مالى بمصرف الإمارات الإسلامى فى الفيوم
27-	الدكتور محمد يسرى إبراهيم: بكالوريوس الهندسة الكيميائية, ثم الدكتوراه فى الهندسة، كما حصل على الإجازة العالية (البكالوريوس) فى الشريعة الإسلامية, ماجستير شريعة إسلامية, دكتوراه فى الشريعة الإسلامية بعنوان "النوازل الفقهية للأقليات المسلمة، تأصيلاً وتطبيقاً" 
28-	اللواء ممدوح شاهين: مساعد وزير الدفاع للشئون الدستورية والقانونية وعضو المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة
29-	عادل عبد الحميد عبد الله: تولى منصب وزير العدل فى 2/12/2011 فى حكومة الدكتور كمال الجنزوري
30-	الشيخ عبد الهادى أحمد القصبى: شيخ مشايخ الطرق الصوفية ورئيس المجلس الأعلى الصوفى وشيخ القصبية الخلواتية ونقيب السادة الأشراف بمحافظة الغربية
31-	مجدى شنودة: محامى 
32-	الدكتور مصطفى كامل السيد: أستاذ العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية وجامعة القاهرة
33-	الدكتور حسين حامد حسان: خبير مالى دولى فى مجال الاقتصاد الإسلامى.
34-	أحمد أيمن فؤاد المراكبى: طالب بالفرقة الأولى كلية طب المنصورة.
35-	الدكتور محمد عبد الجواد محمود: نقيب عام للصيادلة

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *2-    حسين محمد إبراهيم حسين: مجهول الهوية*
> 
> *5**-    السيد موسى على موسى حزين: مجهول الهوية*
> 
> ...


*مجهول دة أية ؟؟؟؟*
*هو كشف حادثة أتوبيس ؟؟!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مجهول دة أية ؟؟؟؟*
> *هو كشف حادثة أتوبيس ؟؟!!!!!!!!!*



*لم اجد لهم سيرة ذاتية سوى وجودهم فى الحزب الفلانى أو العلانى

ممكن يكونوا بيجيدوا القراءة والكتابة*


----------



## نصر 29 (25 مارس 2012)

الغريب فى الموضوع عدد الاعضاء كان يكفى عن كل حزب شخص واحد .. بالرغم من ان انا ضد ان ياتى ولو نائب واحد من مجلس الشعب او الشورى


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*أمسك نصاب أخوانى

أحمد أيمن فؤاد المراكبي، الطالب بكلية طب الأسنان بجامعة المنصورة ورئيس البرلمان الطلابي بجامعة المنصورة، الذي تم اختياره ضمن تأسيسية الدستور هو ابن شقيقة الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، ووالده هو أمين الحزب بدمياط. 

هههههههههههههههههه
حتى ده يا مرسى ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*انسحب كل من الدكتور محمد أبو الغار رئيس "المصري الديمقراطي", ود. بهاء زياد الدين رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب بمجلس الشعب والنائب إيهاب الخراط، عضو مجلس الشورى من الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2012)

*-	رفيق صموئيل  حبيب: نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة ماجستير آداب تخصص علم نفس من كلية  الآداب بجامعة عين شمس فى 1985، ثم درجة دكتوراه الفلسفة فى الآداب تخصص  علم نفس اجتماعى

ازاي رفيق صموئيل
وحريه وعداله ؟
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *-	رفيق صموئيل  حبيب: نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة ماجستير آداب تخصص علم نفس من كلية  الآداب بجامعة عين شمس فى 1985، ثم درجة دكتوراه الفلسفة فى الآداب تخصص  علم نفس اجتماعى
> 
> ازاي رفيق صموئيل
> وحريه وعداله ؟
> *​



*هههههههههههههههه
الراجل شايف أن الإسلام هو الحل ..... أيه المشكله .... ؟؟؟ مع أنهم محلوش حتى مشكلة ابوبة البوتجاز .... وأنه قد كفر الذين قالوا أن المسيح هو الله .... مفيش مشكلة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> الراجل شايف أن الإسلام هو الحل ..... أيه المشكله .... ؟؟؟ مع أنهم محلوش حتى مشكلة ابوبة البوتجاز .... وأنه قد كفر الذين قالوا أن المسيح هو الله .... مفيش مشكلة*



*الاظلام هو الحله 
وجااااااااري البحث عن غطا :t33:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مارس 2012)

*انسحاب د أحمد حرارة من اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور*


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*



صبحى صالح موسى أبو عاصى

أنقر للتوسيع...

صول سابقا
هههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*بدأ حياته العملية كصف ضابط بالقوات البحرية وعمل كاتبا للحسابات، وظل متطوعا في البحرية من عام 1972 حتي 1980، وخلال تلك الفترة التحق بكلية حقوق الإسكندرية، بنظام الانتساب الموجه، وحصل منها علي ليسانس الحقوق في عام 1980*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*انسحاب سامح عاشور من اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2012)

مبدهاش
انا كمان منسحب


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*ممثل طلاب مصر فى تأسيسية الدستور ينفى صلة قرابته بـ"محمد مرسى"*​ 




*أحمد المراكبى ممثل طلاب مصر فى اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور*​ 
*الدقهلية ـ صالح رمضان *​ 
*نفى أحمد أيمن فؤاد المراكبى ممثل طلاب مصر فى اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور والطالب بالفرقة الثانية بكلية طب الأسنان بجامعة المنصورة، ما ردده بعض طلاب الجامعة بأنه ابن أخت الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة.
 وقال المراكبى لـ"اليوم السابع": لا تربطنى به أى صلة قرابة أو نسب أو مصاهرة نهائيا، للدكتور محمد مرسى، كما أن والدى طبيب بيطرى، ويعمل بمديرية الطب البيطرى بدمياط، وليس أمين حرب الحرية والعدالة بدمياط، كما ادعوا، لأن أمين الحزب هو الدكتور عبده البردويل.
 وأضاف: تم انتخابى انتخاب حر مباشر من طلاب الجامعة، لأكون رئيس برلمان الجامعة، وذلك بإشراف الجامعة، وهو البرلمان الوحيد المنتخب بين الجامعات المصرية.
 وفى سياق متصل أصدر طلاب بالفرقة الثالثة بكلية طب الأسنان بيانا استنكروا فيه إعلان نتيجة انتخابات برلمان الجامعة بشكل مفاجئ، رغم من عدم علم الطلاب بإجراء انتخابات من الأصل. 
 وندد البيان بتعيين طلاب الإخوان وبعض الطلاب الذين عرفوا بالانتخابات صدفة وفازوا بالتزكية، ومنهم الطالب الذى تم اختياره رئيسا للبرلمان وعضوا باللجنة التأسيسية لصياغة الدستور.
 وأشار البيان الذى جاء بعنوان "استيقظوا" إلى أن الجميع بما فيهم مجالس اتحادات الكليات فوجئ بتلك الانتخابات وأن أحداً لم يتقدم لها ولم يحدث انتخابات وأن الطلاب فوجئوا بتعيين المراكبى الطالب فى كلية طب الأسنان بالفرقة الثانية فى منصب رئيس برلمان الجامعة.

*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*بعض تعليقات القراء *​
1
* الحق مش عليك الحق على الاعلان الدستورى

 بواسطة: ..... 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:11  
  لانه لم يحدد ال 50% اللى من خارج البرلمان ينتمون لجماعة الاخوان ام لا 
اهلا بالحزب الوطنى بعد التعديل 
يا ترى هنحتاج كام يوم و كام شهيد علشان نخلص منكم 
الحزب الوطنى قبل الثورة خلصنا من رئيسه بعد 18 يوم



* * ازاى !

 بواسطة: طالب فى كلية طب المنصورة 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:15  
  موضوع إنه إنتخب إنتخاب حر مباشر من طلاب الجامعة دي مش مظبوطة .., الموضوع فعلا تم فجأة و ماحدش كان فاهم حاجة .. حتى مدير رعاية الشباب .. الاعلان اتحت قبل اخر يوم للترشح بيوم واحد !! حتى لما اترشحنا لبرلمان الجامعة و طلعنا اكتر من العدد المطلوب 8 صبيان و بنتين .. و طالبنا بالانتخابات !! متمثلناش ككلية طب المنصورة فى البرلمان !!



* * أين طلاب السياسة و القانون

 بواسطة: د. محمد حسن 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:25  
  أين المتفوقين من طلاب السنوات النهائية من كليات مثل الاقتصاد و العلوم السياسية أو الحقوق او الشريعة والقانون الذين يدرسون الموضوعات المتعلقة بالدستور بالتفصيل و لماذا يتم اختيار طالب من كلية طب و فى السنة الثانية ؟



* * -الاهرام-

 بواسطة: ابو الهول 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:45  
  علي فكرة الأهرام مأكدة الخبر مليون %
وكذا جريدة تانية ...



* * ما هذه الطريقة المريبة للاختيار

 بواسطة: نهى 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:49  
  كيف يتم اختيار طالب كرئيس برلمان الجامعة بطريقة عليها علامات استفهام كثيرة
و لماذا فى ظل علامات الاستفهام يتم اختياره فى اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور
و ما هى صلة هذا الطالب بجماعة الاخوان المسلمين - هل هو عضو بها أم لا
و ما هى نسبة أعضاء الجماعة و الموالين لها من الجمعية التأسيسية



* * ابسط ياعم

 بواسطة: ابو علام 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:53  
  بقيت زيك زي السنهوري بتضع دستور البلاد000 انها ديمقراطية الحرية والعدالة00 نعم



* * ويت ويت

 بواسطة: احمد 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 21:55  
  انت مين ياحبيبي وطلعت منين ومين بقى اسمالله عليك اللى انتخبوك الله الله هي مصر بقت جامعه المنصورة ؟
ايه الخرف دا



* * برلمان الجامعه مسمعناش عن انتخاباته

 بواسطة: المرعب 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 22:09  
  انا في جامعة المنصوره ومسمعتش عن انتخابات برلمان الجامعه كل ده كان بالتذكيه والتعيين وانا واحد من الاتحاد الطلاب بكلية حقوق معرفتش الخبر الا بعد اجراء الانتخابات الي بيقولو عليها انتخابات بمعنى اصح 
دي كوســـه يا صاحبي



* * سيغرق مركبك يا مراكبى

 بواسطة: neo 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 22:14  
  الاعصار القادم لن تستطيع مركبتك او مراكب جماعتك الابحار فيها فلا تشد القلوع يا مراكبى لأن مفيش رجوع يا مراكبى
الفراعنة الجدد



* * من يقرأ هذا ؟

 بواسطة: وحيد سرور 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 22:37  
  سقطة أخرى من سقطات المتأسلمين تظهر واضحة فى إختيارهم بحكم أغلبيتهم الخادعة والمؤقتة داخل البرلمان بمجلسيه الشعب والشوري والتى أتت بتغييب وعى البسطاء من الشعب المصرى وهم أغلبية بمخدر نستطيع أن نسمية اللعب على وتر الوازع الدينى داخلهم بإيهامهم بأنهم سيستكملون مسيرة الخلفاء الراشدين ولكن هيهات فقد بدأ الشعب المصرى يستفيق من هذا المخدر.أعود وأقل أن السقطة كانت فى إختيار طالب لايصل عمره الى سن العشرين بين أعضاء اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور فكيف لطالب طب أسنان لا يحق له الكشف الطبى على أسنان مريض على أساس أنه لم يكمل دراسة الطب أن يكون عضو فاعل لتشكيل مستقبل شعب لمائة سنة قادمة فإذا كنا لانستأمنه على أسنان إذاخلعها لن يموت المريض فكيف تلقى له مسئولية كهذة وهو لم يستكمل خبرتة السياسية كما لم يستكمل دراسة الطب .كفاكم إستخفافا بعقولنا واللعب على وتر جذب شباب الجامعة لكم هذا بالاضافة الى تشكيك زملائه الطلبة بأحقيتة حسب المنشور بهذه الصفحة .أفيقوا يرحمكم الله



* * بناء علي ايه تم اختياره

 بواسطة: موطن 
 بتاريخ: الأحد، 25 مارس 2012 - 22:39  
  لم نسمع عنه له دور وبتاع طب هيفهم ايه في الدستور ومن اللي جعله يتحدث باسم طلاب مصر الكوسة في البلد دي حتي في الدستور مش الافضل طالب بحقوق او سياسة واقتصاد الاخوان فعلا علي راي خلفان هيخربوها محدش معترف بالدستور ولا اللجنة بتاعته


                            12
** الشعب يريد محاكمة بور سعيد

                    بواسطة: مصطفى ابن اسكندرية 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 22:50                 
                                    طبعا الدستور ده الاخوان احتكروه لازم اعضاؤهيكونوا منهم حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى من سبفعل هذا الدستور


                            13
** كفاية اشتغالات

                    بواسطة: مفقوع من حالك يابلد 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 23:01                 
                                    أولا لايوجد كيان طلابى شرعى فى الجامعات اسمه البرلمان الطلابى وهى فكرة استحدثها الحزب الوطنى قبل خمس سنوات ولم تنجح وفاجأ الإخوان الجميع بتطبيقها هذا العام التفافا على ورطة تمثيل طلاب لاينتمون إليهم بعد خسارة طلابهم فى انتخابات اتحادات طلاب جامعات مصر وعدم وجود من يمثلهم فى اتحاد طلاب مصر 
ثانيا : البرلمان الذى يتحدث عنه الطالب برلمان منبثق عن اتحاد طلاب جامعة المنصورة وهو الاتحاد الإخوانى الوحيد بالكامل بين اتحادات الجامعات المصرية 
ثالثا : لم تحدث انتخابات فى ذلك البرلمان وإنما تم تزكية أعضائه من بين مرشحى الإخوان 
رابعا : طلاب الإخوان هم أول من اعترفوا بنزاهة انتخابات اتحادات الطلاب العام الماضى بعد خسارتهم 
خامسا : لجوء الإخوان لكيان البرلمان غير الشرعى الذى ولد فى انتخابات وهمية شارك فيها طلاب الإخوان فقط وبعض من علموا بالبرلمان مصادفة من طلاب الأسرالمقربين من الاخوان وتجاهل ممثلى اتحاد طلاب مصر جاء بعد فشل محاولة طلاب الإخوان سلق انتخابات اتحادات الطلاب لصالحهم هذا العام بعد نجاح ضغوطهم على وزير التعليم العالى لإجرائها قبل اسابيع من نهاية العام حيث تسبب الكشف عن مخطط سعيهم وراء التأسيسية فى اشتعال احتجاجات القوى الطلابية ونتج عن ذلك تأجيل الانتخابات لما بعد اختيار أعضاء التاسيسية وسد جميع ثغرات التعيين التى كانت ستجىء بالإخوان 
أخيرا .. ماأشبه اليوم بالبارحة .. فما كان طلاب الإخوان يعانون منه فى ظل سيطرة الوطنى يتفنون هم فى تطبيقه بعد تمكنهم من مقاعد الحكم


                            14
** محدش عاجبة حاجة

                    بواسطة: احمد مصرى 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 23:01                 
                                    ولو جاء غيرة سيأتى من يعترض.. ارجو النشر


                            15
** الراجل ده محترم

                    بواسطة: محمد يوسف 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 23:14                 
                                    ده البرلمان الوحيد المنتخب في مصر يعني الراجل ده ممثل لكل طلاب مصر..... ولا هما بيهاجموه علشانه من الاخوان وخلاص


                            16
** بلد العجب

                    بواسطة: محمود مهران 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 23:20                 
                                    المراكبى ماذا يفهم فى الدستو صيد سمك والله حرام عليكم والجواب بيانى من العنوان يا اخوان ابو تريكه والمراكبى والحمبوالى ؟ 

سوال المحكمه الدستوريه بالمعادى الناس بتاع لب ؟ وفكره اللب قبل الثوار كان ب22 جينه الان 36 جينه منك لله يا مبارك انت والفلول والظعميه كمان انشررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


                            17
** مش قريبه اه

                    بواسطة: هانى 
                    بتاريخ:   الأحد، 25 مارس  2012 - 23:35                 
بس ابن عمتك بيصلى كل يوم جمعه

*​ ​


----------



## BITAR (25 مارس 2012)

*"التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى" ينسحب من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور*


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2012)

*ثارت حالة من الغضب القبطى، لاختيار 6 أقباط فى اللجنة التأسيسية، التى ستضع الدستور" الذى انتهت إليه انتخابات اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور والتى انتهت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الأحد، وهؤلاء الستة هم المستشار نبيل ميرهم، رئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق ومجدى شنودة محامى البابا شنودة الثالث البابا الراحل للكنيسة المرقسية، ومنى مكرم عبيد، أستاذ العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية، ورفيق صموئيل حبيب وهو النائب الثانى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسية لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأحد المفكرين الأقباط الداعين للديمقراطية، ومن داخل البرلمان فقد انتهت الانتخابات لتمثيل كل من النائب إيهاب إدوار الخراط عضو مجلس الشورى عن الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، والنائبة مارجريت عازر عضو مجلس الشعب عن حزب الوفد.*
* وأكد اتحاد ماسبيرو رفضه لوضع ما أسماه ديكورات الأقباط داخل اللجنة وصف الاختيار بـ 5 أشخاص مشيرا إلى أن رفيق حبيب لا يحسب على الأقباط فهو يمثل ذراع الإخوان وأحد كوادرها وقال أندرواس عويضة أن الاتحاد يعلن مقاطعته لهذه اللجنة التأسيسية التى لا تعبر عن إرادة الشعب ولا تمثل سوى تيار واحد داخل البرلمان يسيطر على 70% من أعضائها، ولذا فهى فاقدة الشرعية وتجاهلت حقوق الأقباط فى تمثيل أمثل وهى 15 % ووضعت 6 أقباط أحدهم أحد كوادر الإخوان ولا يمثل الأقباط وهو معروف دائما باتجاهاته المعادية للأقباط طوال تاريخه ولا يختلف كثيرا عن جمال أسعد.*
* رفض مايكل منير، رئيس حزب الحياة اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور واعتبارها فاقدة الشرعية واستخدام نص المادة 60 من الإعلان الدستورى والتى تركت آليات اختيار أعضاء اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور مبهما، الأمر الذى يسمح بالتلاعب من قبل القابضين على السلطة بآليات الاختيار وفق الهوى الشخصى والأيدولوجى، ويكرر مأساة المواد الدستورية الفضفاضة، والتى يصيبها العوار التشريعى الواضح، والتى لا تخلق سوى مناخ قمعى عانى الشعب المصرى منه لعقود.*
* وأضاف أن الحزب رفض منذ الإعلان عن آليات تأسيس اللجنة التأسيسية المشاركة بتقديم أية ترشيحات من داخله، لأنه ارتأى أنه لا ديمقراطية تنتجها وسائل قمعية وسلطوية للاختيار، ورفضه القطعى لآليات اختيار اللجنة التأسيسية من حيث تدخل السلطة التشريعية فى السيطرة على مقاليد الاختيار.*
* كما أكد مصدر كنسى أن اللجنة التأسيسية لم ترض طموحات الأقباط فى وضع نسبة مناسبة لهم، وعندما طلب الترشيح من جانب الكنيسة تقدمت بـ 6 أسماء تم اختيار اثنين منهما وهما مجدى شنودة ونبيل ميرهم على اعتبار أن هناك اختيارات أخرى للأقباط من اتجاهات وتيارات أخرى ولكن هذا لم يحدث.*
* ورفضت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور فى اختيار ضعيف للأقباط لا يمثل نسبتهم الحقيقة وتحفظت على الأقباط الذين تم اختيارهم ومدى المعايير التى وضعت لهذا الاختيار وأبدت استياءها لعدم وجود ممثلين للكنيسة وعدم الرجوع إليها فى هذه الاختيارات كجزء من الكيان الوطنى فى أحقيتها المشاركة فى هذا الاختيار، وأكد الأنبا بطرس معاون بطريرك الكاثوليك عدم رضاه على هذا التشكيل، وهذه اللجنة، التى وضفها بالمسرحية المدبرة والمعدة مسبقا لإصدار دستور على هواء تيار بعينه وتجاهل طوائف وفئات، ممثلة داخل الشعب مشيرا إذا ما خرج الدستور بهذه الطريقة التى تعبر عن تيار واحد سيعنى نزول الشعب إلى الشارع مرة أخرى.*
* وقال القمص عبد المسيح بسيط كاهن كنيسة العذراء بمسطرد إن اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور لم تأت على مستوى الشعب المصرى بل جئت من أغلبية محددة وضعت نفسها ممثلة للأغلبية رغم أنها أقلية وتمثل تيارا واحدا، وتجاهلت تمثيل كل طبقات الشعب وأساتذة الدستور والأقباط، فهؤلاء مواطنون مصريون، لا يغنى وجودهم عن ممثلى الكنيسة مثل وجود مسلمين باللجنة لا يغنى عن وجود ممثل رجال الدين الإسلامى.*
* وأكد عبد المسيح أنه من الأفضل للأقباط وغيرهم الانسحاب من هذه اللجنة، المعدة مسبقا لدستور معد ولن يكون هناك أى دور لأعضائها وانسحابهم سيمنع شرعية اللجنة التى تسعى للحصول على شرعيتها بوضع ممثلين قد لا يكون لهم أى دور فعال.*
* وعبر الدكتور شريف دوس، رئيس هيئة الأقباط العامة عن استيائه حول ما يحدث فى اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، التى وصفها بالباطلة والتى أهملت حقوق الأقباط فى تمثيل أمثل، تم طرحه بألا يقل عن 15 %، فتم اختيار 6، منهم شخص محسوب على الإخوان المسلمين، كما تجاهلت اللجنة اختيارات ممثلين عن الكنائس، وكانت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، تقدمت باسم الأنبا موسى ليكون ممثلا له والدكتور أندريه زكى، ممثلا عن الكنيسة الإنجيلية والأنبا يوحنا قلتة، ممثلا عن الكاثوليكية ولم تأخذ اللجنة بهذه الاختيارات.*
* وأضاف دوس أنه يتعجب لاستمرار البرلمان على تعنته الدينى، والسير بطريقة أحادية الفكر والعمل وإغفال طوائف المجتمع وهو ما أصاب الجميع بحالة من النفور من هذا الأمر، وكشف دوس أن هيئة الأقباط العامة أرسلت من قبل قائمة بـ 20 اسما للشخصيات القبطية لتمثيلها فى اللجنة ولكن لم يؤخذ بها.*
* وقال مدحت قلادة، رئيس اتحاد منظمات أقباط أوروبا إن الاتحاد قرر مقاطعة اللجنة التى ستسفر عن دستور متفق عليه، بين التيارات الإسلامية والعسكرى، دون النظر لإرادة الشعب مؤكدا أن اللجنة فقدت شرعيتها، عندما وضعت 50 % لأعضاء البرلمان، وضم أنصارهم من الخارج ليمثل تمثيلهم 70%، فى الوقت الذى تجاهلت فيه حقوق الأقباط ووضعت 6 فقط منهم رفيق حبيب المحسوب على تيار الإخوان ووضعت أقباطا، ليس لهم صوت على حد قوله واستبعدت نشطاء وصقور الأقباط لأنهم لا يريدون سوى شرعية التمثيل فقط، لإصدار دستور مطعون على دستوريته من الآن.*
* وأكد الدكتور أندريه زكى، نائب الطائفة الإنجيلية أن اختيار 6 أقباط فى لجنة الدستور واستبعاد رجال الدين المسيحى ردة وسقطة كبرى للبرلمان المصرى وبمثابة إعلان عن دولة دينية، مشيرا إلى أن اختيار اللجنة لرجال دين إسلاميين، واستبعاد ممثلين عن الكنائس اعتراف رسمى بتجاهل الأقباط وتأكيد أن هذا البرلمان أصبح برلمانا دينيا، سينتج عن دستور دينى يهدم كيان الدولة العصرية ومبادىء الثورة التى قامت من أجلها مشيرا إلى أنها المرة الأولى التى يعد فيها دستور مصرى دون مشاركة رجال دين مسيحى وتجاهل كفاءات قبطية كثيرة.*​


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2012)

*عمرو حمزاوى استقال من الجنة التاسيسيه للدستور
*​


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2012)

*ناديه مكرم عبيد تنسحب من اللجنة التاسيسيه لصياغة الدستور
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 مارس 2012)

*اللحية مش هى الحل .... لأن كل ذى لحية تاجر نصاب*


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2012)

تمثليلة طفولية
الشعب هيجيب اخره فى القريب العاجل وهيقصى الناس دى من الوجود


----------



## grges monir (27 مارس 2012)

بلاهة الشعب المصرى السياسية هى من ادت الى هذة النتيجة


----------



## BITAR (27 مارس 2012)

*سامح عاشور ينسحب من اللجنة التاسيسيه لصياغة الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2012)

*انسحاب ممثلى نقابات العمال*


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2012)

اعتقد فيه فراغ دستورى دلوقت واللجنة هتتحل


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2012)

*قرر حزب الوفد، برئاسة الدكتور سيد البدوى، الانسحاب من اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، وذلك خلال الاجتماع الذى عقدته الأمانة العامة للحزب مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، والذى صوت من خلاله أعضاء الحزب بالإجماع على قرار الانسحاب.

كان الاجتماع المشترك لمجلسى الشعب والشورى يوم السبت الماضى اختار السيد البدوى فى اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، إلا أن الحزب قد قرر بالإجماع فى الانسحاب منه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2012)

*لسه هيلعبوا بالاحتياطى *


----------



## نصر 29 (27 مارس 2012)

فشلت اللجنه .. عشان دى ناس بتستهبل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 مارس 2012)

*ولد صغير بيسال والده 
بابا بابا 
احنا ليه مش عندنا دستور 
قاله اصبر يا حبيبي 
الاخوان والسلفيين بيعملوا دستور ليهم 
واحنا بعدهم علي طول :d

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*فاز الدكتور سعد الكتاتنى رئيس مجلس الشعب برئاسة الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور، بالتزكية، .
مش متفوجئه بصراحه *


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

نفس قصة اختيار رئيس المجلس اتعلمت فى الدستور
على البركة ههههه


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2012)

*رئيس مجلس الشعب و رئيس الهيئة التاسيسية و احتمال رئيس جمهورية 
فاضل ايه تاني !!
ما يمسك رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> نفس قصة اختيار رئيس المجلس اتعلمت فى الدستور
> على البركة ههههه





bob قال:


> *رئيس مجلس الشعب و رئيس الهيئة التاسيسية و احتمال رئيس جمهورية
> فاضل ايه تاني !!
> ما يمسك رئيس مراجيح مولد النبي
> *



*اخس عليكوا مكنتش اعرف انكوا ناس حقوديين اووى كده :closedeye*


----------



## bob (28 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخس عليكوا مكنتش اعرف انكوا ناس حقوديين اووى كده :closedeye*


*معلش يا دونا اصلي نفسي امسك مرجيحة :closedeye*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *معلش يا دونا اصلي نفسي امسك مرجيحة :closedeye*



*خلاص روح ركب دقن وتعال :t30:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*اعضاء اللجنه التأسيسيه بيطالبوا المسيو كتاتنى باسبوع مهله لعودة المنسحبين 
فى حونيه كده يا ناس *


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*رسمياً ..أعلن النائب عصام سلطان، رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب الوسط، انسحابه من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مارس 2012)

*اعتقد ان الكتاتنى دكتور بهايم ..... وهذا يؤهله لرئاسة اللجنة ....*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2012)

*ألقى بعض المتظاهرين زجاجات المياه على بعض نواب مجلس الشعب المنتمين للتيار الإسلامى، وذلك أثناء خروجهم من مقر البرلمان عبر البوابة الحديدية، ورددوا هتافات ضد تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، التى عقدت أول اجتماعاتها اليوم.

ومن بين الهتافات : "الكدابين أهم الكدابين أهم" ، "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع "، فى المقابل، حاولت قوات الأمن تأمين خروج النواب من مجلس الشعب. *


----------



## grges monir (28 مارس 2012)

نتيجةطبيعية لهذةالمهزلة


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*قرر مجمع البحوث الإسلامية فى جلسته الشهرية اليوم الخميس، بالإجماع، وبرئاسة الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، والدكتور محمد عبد الفضيل القوصى، وزير الأوقاف، اعتذار الأزهر عن عدم المشاركة فى الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع مشروع الدستور.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مارس 2012)

*نفى مجدى شنودة، المحامى، وعضو اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور انسحابه من اللجنة أو المستشار نبيل ميرهم، الممثل الثانى معه، مؤكدا أن قرار انسحابهما من عدمه يعود لموقف المجلس الملى العام، و الذى مازال لم يتخذ موقفًا نهائيًا حتى الآن.

وأشار إلى أنه فى انتظار قرار المجلس الملى بصفته ممثلا عن الكنيسة وأنه لا يمكنه اتخاذ القرار بمفرده، وأن القرار سوف يصدر خلال الساعات المقبلة، ومن المرجح أن يكون القرار الانسحاب إذا ما اتخذ بالإجماع.

 وكانت الكنيسة انتقدت ضعف تمثيل الأقباط داخل اللجنة، وطالبت فى بيان صادر عنها بضرورة أن يكون الدستور مدنيا يعبر عن جميع طوائف الشعب المصرى ويضمن حقوق المواطنة ويضمن التمثيل الأنسب لجميع الطوائف وإضافة جملة للمادة الثانية بأن تضمن الحق لغير المسلمين الاحتكام لشرائعهم فى جميع أحوال الشخصية والدينية وحرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية.


تعليق: هل فقدنا حتى الأحساس ..؟؟
*


----------



## zezza (29 مارس 2012)

*حتى الازهر انسحب 
من رايى الكنيسة برضه تنسحب .. خليهم يكملوا باقى طبختهم السخيفة لوحدهم 
خلاص بااااااااااظت *


----------



## هالة الحب (31 مارس 2012)

يا سلام على الستور ده هيبقى دستور يا اسيادنا.
فين فقهاء الدستر فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> يا سلام على الستور ده هيبقى دستور يا اسيادنا.
> فين فقهاء الدستر فى مصر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*حتلاقيهم فى اعلانات الجرائد فى البحث عن عمل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مارس 2012)

*أعلن أبو إسماعيل فى اللقاء الذى عقده قبل ساعات بنادى الشمس، أنه اختار 3 أشخاص لتعينهم فى منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية فى حال فوزه فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وأكد فى الوقت ذاته أنه يرفض تعيين قبطى أو عسكرى فى منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية بهدف استرضاء هذه الفئات المجتمعية، معتبراً ذلك نوعاً من الرشوة الاجتماعية.
*

*هؤلاء من يضعون دستور المنهوبة ... مصر*


----------

